# What's the best recomp cycle you've ever ran?



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Just looking into a recomp cycle and want to know what experiences you've had, what you used how much and results.

also what was your macro calorie split.

Cheers.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

I'll say, test tren and proviron finish with winstrol

Diet high pro low fat med carbs maintenance cals


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

Test tren &mast with winny at the end..diet absolutely nailed though. Diet is the massive factor here. I done timed carbs macro split was at least 40f 50p 10c training days 50f 50p non training. Worked good for me


----------



## DagoDuck (May 9, 2013)

Low Test

High Tren

if any winstrol/masteron/proviron (dht)

fast acting esters


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

Tren, test and equipoise. Doubt anything could beat that.


----------



## bigjohnc (Apr 10, 2014)

Low test and higher tren. 250mg and 600mg respectively did the the job nicely for me.

If It were going to be a long cycle EQ would be a nice addition particularly to bring of the veins. Although for me tren is more than enough for that.

The same goes for mast and winny which seems to be popular additions and I wouldn't argue with adding either but for me they don't have to be part of the cycle unless you are competing.

I did throw in some halo at the end of my last recomp as a mate had some he didn't want which was but again I would say only really a finishing tool if you are competing.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Cheers guys. I was thinking TTM blend for recomp next year once I've bulked up a bit more.

What dose would you say? First time using tren and mast too. Also short/long ester? Was thinking short Incase can't handle tren.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

I stick with test e, Tren e and mast e.

Bulking or cutting. Its all down to diet.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Diet is spot on when I cut, bit loose when I bulk but can shed fat okay without AAS however lose a bit of LBM and don't want to do that this time round so want some prevention in form of PEDS.

So a TTME blend I've seen a few around. Might start stocking up soon. I do love planning cycles, almost as fun as doing them.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Tren A @300mg eod 1-12

Mast P @300mg eod 1-12

Test P @100mg eod 1-12

Dbol @50mg ed 5-12

Winny @50mg ed 5-12

Glucophage @1500mcg ed 1-12

T3 @75mcg ed 1-12


----------



## DagoDuck (May 9, 2013)

theBEAST2002 said:


> Glucophage @1500mcg ed 1-12


you mean mg, not mcg, right?


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

DagoDuck said:


> you mean mg, not mcg, right?


Of course. I was just testing the members of the audience.


----------

